# [EVDL] List of low cost EVSE : Adding J1772 capabilities to a conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I posted a list of low cost EVSE a while back. 
http://www.evdl.org/archive/index.html#nabble-td3835375

I just verified and updated it. Interesting, some prices went down, and
some up.
The plugin America link has up to a 70A EVSE listed.


{brucedp.150m.com}


-


> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > I checked the Home Despot website (assuming that is what
> > you referred to with the HD) and saw that they have a
> > very diverse set of charging stations, the highest power
> ...


----------

